# bee packages in the St. Louis area....?



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

I live about 90 minutes south of St. Louis. Are there any quality bee keepers there that sell packages?

Also, what is the going rate now for bee packages....3 pounds and a queen?

THANKS


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Most bee packages come from Georgia, Texas and California. Price this year seems to be $120 and up.

Since you didn't say what St Louis as there are a bunch of them, about every state has one. You can goggle or use another search engine to find packages bees *your *St Louis area to find the information.

Most all bee equipment suppliers sell packages and some like Dadant have several stores in different states.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Wi is were I get mine. The guy stands behind the package and will help with any questions you come up with. Got some 3 times and I couldn't have asked for a better Nuc .. Nice tame bee's , I never wear a suit in fact take off my shirt as I never tuck in my shirt so if I do not take it off they go up under and then sting. But they are tame so only got stung a few times.


----------

